# WeatherProofing Scene Setters



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

I came across an idea somewhere about using wallpaper glue to stick a scene setter onto 1/4" plywood. I like this idea .. Now the question would be what can i put over this to completely seal it from the elements. ( ie a varnish coat) that won't yellow or fade and can stand up to being outside for say a month in possibly rain, sun , snow or god no what else our northern weather throws at us.. Not to mention standing up to storage


----------



## Indyandy (Sep 7, 2005)

Last year I used this on my crypt. I used spray adhesive and glued it down to some vynal sheets that I got. The vynal was the thick kind that signs are made from. I didn't seal it because the scene setter is plastic. It held up outside for at least a month until I took it down. It still is holding together in storage.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

This is an interesting idea as well .> I will look into it . I was thinking the sealing more for the plywood vs the SceneSetter.. But the sign material is obviously going to be less weight to mount as well


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Whats the cost of the sign material vs plywood or tempered wood sheets? I was planning on backing mine with cardboard then sealing it all up.

-TM


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

I just started doing some checking (keeping in mind Canadian pricing for the most part since 4x8 sheets would be a pain to get over the border)

1/4" exterior grade OSB runs me $5.99 at my local lumber yard

4x8 Coroplast ( Sign Grade corrugated plastic ) one semi-local supplier quoted me $15.99 a sheet although looking online i see it for around $3 a sheet in bundles of 25 sheets ( not sure on shipping costs since it would be around 150lbs for a bundle)

Not sure what tempered hardboard is ( is that like masonite?)

I am also planning to build it once so i can reuse it year after year if possible so i dont mind spending a couple of extra $$ upfront


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

scream1973 said:


> Not sure what tempered hardboard is ( is that like masonite?)


Pretty much the same as OSB - Home Depot lists it as Tempered Hardboard though. Which goes for about 7.99 stateside.

At 16 bucks a sheet and since I have all this cardboard and the plan is to change out themes yearly (ie: temporary) think I'll just stick with that.

-TM


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Might as well.. How you going to seal the cardboard?


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

I used it around my porch last year(for a month) and did not weather proof and it was perfect when I took it down( I used thumb tacks).I bought some to put on my crypt for my fcg.I also bought new for the porch this year just for a change.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Unfortunately I have aluminum siding so tacks don't work and packing tape won't stick well to either scene setter or the aluminum siding. Not to mention I enclose my porch most of the time so there's no walls to tack it to there.

This will be the first year I back it and plan on using a polyurathane based sealer.

-TM


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Interesting idea.

Might have to see what the man can get from his shop (he's a graphic design production manager, and their sign shop is in the same location). 

What kind of spray glue would be best? Or should I use something stronger?


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

I've been toying with the idea of using my haunted forest scenesetter on my yard fence since last year--think it's a 50 foot role and covers a lot of fence and looks great as a backdrop to my cemetary scene. I purchased clear pushpin tacks last year for purposes of mounting it to the fence but am thinking it will rip through it during windy weather. 

So this year I'm thinking of using long thin strips of wood to wrap the scenesetter once or twice around at the top edge and then using clamps to attach the wood supports to the top of my fence. I'm thinking the bottom of the scenesetter could be weighted down or secured somehow to keep it from blowing upwards...Sort of like making a hem and inserting drapery weights if you know what I mean. Idea needs more work. I still have to pick up a few things to test it out on a small section of fencing. I'm looking for something cheap to do, protect it from ripping or blowing away and will be easily removable after halloween so I can roll up the scenesetter for storage.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

BTW we purchased some of the UV spray for plastics two years ago to cover our outdoor intercom which is white. The sun still yellowed it so I'm not sure how well something like a spray would work to cover a scenesetter panel. Probably cheaper to purchase another scenesetter after halloween if the first one gets that bad it needs replacing.

Next year I'm thinking about Ancient Egyptian tombs and mummys as my theme and was thinking I would purchase those scenesetter sheets that form a lifesize mummy (also saw it made to be a Frankenstein monster). I thought I would mount it onto wood or foamboard to make my own standup mummies for the yard scene. Sounds like we are all on similar wavelengths here.


----------



## Lachoween (Aug 6, 2008)

Wow, boy I love forums like this. I have been trying to figure out for two years how to get my scene setters to attach to my vinyl siding. I had never thought of mounting it to something else first. One of those kicking myself in the butt kind of moments! Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

spookie-I used thumb tacks to keep my ss in place on my porch worked great.I used them in wood.This year (I don't yet know if it will work)I am going to apply them to my fcg crypt with screws.I guess I will know in a week or so if it will work.


----------

